# People who keep changing their Forum names



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I find it _really_ irritating when someone keeps changing their fecking forum name all the time.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Lots of lurve - Santa....hrm.....Sa|tan......Su|tana.......damn.....I forgot who I am.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Well it's not as if you don't know who it is :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

B3VES,
Not done to irritate , done for charity,(Red Nose day) Â£1 for each day this week by each person in my office (5) = Â£25 plus a further challenge of Â£50 should I score a date with a forum lady , hence the stupid name. Sorry if it offends (spend my life saying this on here) will revert back to my equally stupid name at the end of the week. :-[


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> B3VES,
> Not done to irritate , done for charity,(Red Nose day) Â£1 for each day this week by each person in my office (5) = Â£25 plus a further challenge of Â£50 should I score a date with a forum lady , hence the stupid name. Sorry if it offends (spend my life saying this on here) will revert back to my equally stupid name at the end of the week. :-[


Oh, that's alright then


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Do we have a date then ? ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Oh, that's alright then


Laughing ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sometimes it is hard to discover your true identity first off - and avoid they occasional psycho on the forum. Much in awe of your Motor Mr Beves,will try not to offend further.

If my current TT problem doesn't get sorted I will become NewTT.

Rob


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I find it _really_ irritating when someone keeps changing their fecking forum name all the time.


Why?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Why?


Because it is!! For the same reason that people find irritating an*l s*x!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Oh, that's alright then


 ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

knowing you are pissed off about such a dumb thing makes me want to change my forum name :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dont understand what all the fuss is about really :


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Well B3VES IS the the forum daddy so what he says goes


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Because it is!! For the same reason that people find irritating an*l s*x!


Why is that then?



> Well B3VES IS the the forum daddy so what he says goes


Why?


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

> on Today at 2:26pm, foz01 wrote:Well B3VES IS the the forum daddy so what he says goes
> 
> Why?


 it was a joke, and obviously cos he has th most powerfull TT makes him special :-X


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

What is up with

Johnny BriTTain 
TTotal 
forums SP 
Forum sTTud 
middle aged divorcee
name changing twiTT

recently. Not only does he keep changing names, he's now waffling on in foreign languages too Â  Â


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think lots of people have got irritated on here a lot about a lot of things possibly, because they spend too much time on here :-/


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I think lots of people have got irritated on here a lot about a lot of things possibly, because they spend too much time on here Â :-/


You wouldn't know anybody like that would you abi? 

Me - too much time on my hands - I must fix things too well. You might as well get paid to enjoy yourself


----------

